# avg. SF from taper in day



## d-rock (Oct 21, 2009)

About what is the avg Sf you guys expect from a taper in a day ? I would ask how many rolls of tape, but that will vary based on board sizes.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Usually I figure a journeyman taper should tape fill finish 10k sq ft per week, hanging his own bead. And clean up behind himself.


----------



## d-rock (Oct 21, 2009)

you figure that on remodeling as well as new construction ? i find in remodeling everything moves in slow motion..


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

No, remodel might be 50-100% slower depending on the scope, conditions.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

d-rock said:


> you figure that on remodeling as well as new construction ? i find in remodeling everything moves in slow motion..


 You can never figure the same for remodel , there is always something that is not anticipated , not to mention it seems there is more than the usual stuff laying around that should not be. Nothing is ever straight.


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

10,000 for 8 foot.

8,000 for 9 foot.

3,000 for 9 foot with bullnose bead. LOL


----------



## fenez (Nov 30, 2009)

residential or commercial? by hand or with auto tools?


----------



## drywallpro (Dec 11, 2008)

there is no set formula as every job is different.


----------



## d-rock (Oct 21, 2009)

all by hand, average guy ? 1500 sf per day , per coat ?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

New work, by hand, 3 10' vaults/ trays with window wraps, square metal bead, level 4 finish, ready to spray, 5 days for 10k. 2000 ft. per day ( taped with banjo, 8' walls, stairhole)


----------



## d-rock (Oct 21, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> New work, by hand, 3 10' vaults/ trays with window wraps, square metal bead, level 4 finish, ready to spray, 5 days for 10k. 2000 ft. per day ( taped with banjo, 8' walls, stairhole)


no banjo,just 1 guy workin at 'the boss is not here ' pace. new construction boards stood up. 10's & 12's. i say 2000 sf per day. just tryin to calculate best averages for taper.


----------



## fenez (Nov 30, 2009)

I expect from my guys about 100 boards a day when they are doing stand ups. If there isn't alot of metal to coat they should be hanging by hand about 5 or 6 rolls of tape a day especially if there isn't any ceilings to do.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Bar joists to tape around, drock?


----------



## d-rock (Oct 21, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Bar joists to tape around, drock?


yes, and penetrations. i know everyone says 5-6 rolls per day, but i'm not sure that's so true. it's just like they say about carpenters, they should stand up 70 boards per day...not true.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

I'd say you are pretty close, then. Especially on high rise, where you lose at least an hour a day, with parking and service elevators. Have done some low rise tenant finish, older buildings from 1930's and before. Lots of time is lost in just getting workers, materials and equipment on the job each day. Not my favorite work.


----------



## fenez (Nov 30, 2009)

Fire stops and penetrations have to be calculated differently because it's impossible to do them on a sq. ft. basis.


----------



## d-rock (Oct 21, 2009)

fenez said:


> Fire stops and penetrations have to be calculated differently because it's impossible to do them on a sq. ft. basis.


 true, but they are part of the job, so when estimating how many SF or rolls a man does a day, we have to take it into consideration. I've always had a hard time figuring time for a taper, maybe b/c i'm a carpenter, but i'm getting better at it.


----------



## thesprayking (Dec 25, 2009)

I think every taper can say he put on a roll in 20 mins before( Long runs, stand up board etc..) Also on the flip side of that token there has been times when taping you have a bunch of small cuts in a electrical closet or a bunch of tight-taping to beams that a roll took forever to put on. Its really a matter of the job. Me and another journeyman can easily put on 1.5 rolls an hour on a typical 8ft house, but you add hard angles and high's of any kind and that is definetly going to slow down. And then theres the whole firetaping equation which if you really have done a ton of commercial work like I have, is some of the most time consuming hand-taping you can do. I hate it. save that for the apprentice:thumbsup:


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

it is to hard to put it down on a day-by-day basis. i do 7,000 - 11,000bd/ft in a week. it's a huge margin i know. but as i'm sure any hanger knows, some houses are boxes with 8' ceilings and some houses are... well... just plain nasty. that's me being in the house without anyone else in there for the week, no mess, nothing in the way. i see the taping through from start to finish, cleaned up and out the door. 

2 months ago i did a 10,000bd/ft house, took me 2 freaking weeks! I hate timber frame/post & beam houses! 

on the flip side, i did an 8,000bd/ft box, what i call 'gravy', in 4 days. hope that helps answer your question.


----------



## Newagestucco (Apr 18, 2012)

15,000 just tape 2 wipers. In day

Did a small basement the other day had 1 wiper he was fast. 3000 ft in 1 hr

I would say on a easy runs. 8 feet You can unload 500 roll in half hr
Just walls stand up real easy I seen myself unload a roll in 20 min. Getting older so let's due it half hr lol


----------



## Al Taper (Dec 16, 2007)

I was talking to a union boss, I was working for at the time. And he said thay are looking for 200 brds(8000 sf) a week per guy. Tape to finish hand tapeing. 10' stand ups.. I always felt thats a good base. Some guys are better and faster at different things. Some are better and faster at taping. Some can coat real fast. You have to run your crew on who does what better. Thats how I feel..


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

when i was 30-45 banjo- and all the auto's- 1000 feet a day of UGLY-30 ft pitch-ugh stairholes- round walls, media dry wall and book case- etc. level 4 walls- stomp knock down lids. sponge walls and dust out windows clean and boxes cleaned. metal was not in my vocab- unless glue on and that was extra. 10,000 ft 10 days- 30 thousand 30 days. perfection- dont come checking, cause your wasteing my time and yours.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Al Taper said:


> I was talking to a union boss, I was working for at the time. And he said thay are looking for 200 brds(8000 sf) a week per guy. Tape to finish hand tapeing. 10' stand ups.. I always felt thats a good base. Some guys are better and faster at different things. Some are better and faster at taping. Some can coat real fast. You have to run your crew on who does what better. Thats how I feel..


Too many unknowns - tell the Union Boss no problem doing 8000 ft in a week if there are no closets, no corner bead, no window returns etc etc.


----------



## Newagestucco (Apr 18, 2012)

thesprayking said:


> I think every taper can say he put on a roll in 20 mins before( Long runs, stand up board etc..) Also on the flip side of that token there has been times when taping you have a bunch of small cuts in a electrical closet or a bunch of tight-taping to beams that a roll took forever to put on. Its really a matter of the job. Me and another journeyman can easily put on 1.5 rolls an hour on a typical 8ft house, but you add hard angles and high's of any kind and that is definetly going to slow down. And then theres the whole firetaping equation which if you really have done a ton of commercial work like I have, is some of the most time consuming hand-taping you can do. I hate it. save that for the apprentice:thumbsup:


at 1.5 rools an hr 8 hrs is 18 thousand sq ft


----------



## Arey85 (Jan 2, 2010)

Newagestucco said:


> at 1.5 rools an hr 8 hrs is 18 thousand sq ft


No it's not. What size rolls are you referring to? 18,000 sf comes out to be 375 sheets. Roughly a 4700 sf home. Assuming you meant 250 ft rolls. I can't imagine you would tape that out with only 12 rolls.


----------



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

Arey85 said:


> No it's not. What size rolls are you referring to? 18,000 sf comes out to be 375 sheets. Roughly a 4700 sf home. Assuming you meant 250 ft rolls. I can't imagine you would tape that out with only 12 rolls.


 
500' rolls.


----------

